# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Музей писанки в Коломиї (обережно, трафік!).

## Zaya

Музей «Писанка» у Коломиї відкрився у 2000 році, і завдяки своїй оригінальній будівлі став візитною карткою міста. Музей володіє багатотисячною колекцією писанок з переважної більшості областей України (Львівської, Тернопільської, Вінницької, Черкаської, Кіровоградської, Одеської та інших), а також з Пакистану, Китаю, Єгипту, Алжиру, Шрі-Ланки, Польщі, Чехії,  Румунії, Словаччини, Білорусі, Росії, США, Канади, Франції, Швеції та Індії. Деякі експонати були виготовлені ще на межі ХІХ—ХХ століть. Є як звичайні писанки з курячих (гусячих) яєць, так і писанка зі страусиного яйця. На другому поверсі — виставки вишиванок та виробів з глини.        
Купол музею зсередини.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Прочитала сначала "в Колумбии", и надолго задумалась об экзотических вкусах колумбийцев.   ::   
Очень оригинальный музей. Это все настоящие яйца? Не деревянные?
Правда, мне немного странной показалась манера развешивать писанки на нитках по стенам. По-моему, симпатичнее всего смотрятся писанки в гнездышке.  ::

----------


## Zaya

Насчет Колумбии не слышала, зато где-то в Интернете видела статью о выставке писанок в Бразилии. (:   

> Это все настоящие яйца? Не деревянные?

 Не знаю, _все ли_ настоящие, но куриные, гусиные и страусиные среди них есть. (: Можно ведь проколоть яйцо, высосать содержимое (пить необязательно))), а потом расписать его.   

> Правда, мне немного странной показалась манера развешивать писанки на нитках по стенам. По-моему, симпатичнее всего смотрятся писанки в гнездышке.

 Это все же лучше, чем если бы шесть или больше тысяч яиц ровными рядами на полочках стояли. )) Скучно было бы. В гнездышке симпатично, согласна. Еще в корзиночке на рушнике очень хорошо смотрятся.

----------

